# Ok I was Bored ;P



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

Yeah I just imagined this in my head, but it didn't turn out exactly like I imagined it, I drew it on my computer so, wouldn't expect it to be that great


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

Now I want a sparkly betta fish.  how fun!


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

Lol if there was such a thing, that would be pretty amazing xP


----------



## BettaLittleGirl (Jun 22, 2014)

i would buy it irl o-o


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

Thank ya


----------



## Imacrazyfishlady (Jul 21, 2014)

It looks really good. Betta than anything I could draw.  haha get it? Betta? I crack myself up.


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks! Lol nice pun, I'm gonna use it xP


----------



## Imacrazyfishlady (Jul 21, 2014)

Haha thanks. Feel free to.


----------

